# How to be Scared of Locusts- A Step by Step Guide



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

STEP 1- Order 50 Locusts and realize the only tub you have for them doesn't have locking top.

STEP 2- Put them in it anyway! It's not like they can climb over sticky tape and THEN squeeze out of a lid.

STEP 3- Find a Locust just tetering about your room, then have it hop on your already insect disliking foot. Run over to your box to find most of the locusts are gone.

STEP 4- Find another Locust, this time on your bed- just staring at you with it's menacing eyes.










STEP 5- Try to find them! But instead they keep popping up inside your clothes or bedsheets while you're organising for a good nights sleep.

STEP 6- Wake up with one crawling over your face.










STEP 7- Well this isn't actually a step, you've either moved out of the house, developed serious schizophrenia, or you've killed yourself be it by high blood pressure or suicide.











You're now officially afraid of Locusts!



_This is all based on my lovely experience tonight- moral of the story, don't trust a locust._


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Easy solution, let a beardie run round your bedroom for half an hour or so, guarentee no locust in sight.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

LOL locusts aren't scary! I actually think they look really nice.


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

I know it was for more of a laugh. It was damned annoying trying to get them all though! I don't have a beardie so I was picking them up with my hands and stuff. It just sort of made me dislike them lol.


----------



## Justtds (Aug 12, 2008)

I had one big one escape once, found it that night IN my glass of coke having a drink. Good job i looked before i started drinking. Ewwww


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

I remember when my OH got her beardie and she brought back some of these little guys and she opened the top not really knowing what to expect and all of a sudden I heard her scream so I ran upstairs and she's got afew on her (rest on the floor) dancing around screaming...I could only laugh.. it was certainly a ROFLMAO situation!


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Sticky :2thumb:

I think locust are quiet cute tbh.. :whistling2:

RL.

: victory:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

haha somehow my crickets keep escaping from my breeder tub (still haven't figured out how... im beginning to think one of them has the escape route tattooed oon its back) we keep finding them in random places around the house, still at least it keeps the cats hunting skills honed ^_^


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hahahaha! Great step by step guide!!! So true!!

Anna.


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

Draven said:


> I remember when my OH got her beardie and she brought back some of these little guys and she opened the top not really knowing what to expect and all of a sudden I heard her scream so I ran upstairs and she's got afew on her (rest on the floor) dancing around screaming...I could only laugh.. it was certainly a ROFLMAO situation!


that made me smile hun he he:2thumb:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

lmao!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL ohhhhh I haven't laughed like this for ages!! they are little evil things though. especially adult ones with wings that fly out of the box at you! LOL


----------



## Emjay (Feb 11, 2009)

They look all pretty and yellow behind the plastic box... then poof! They're out and ugly and crawly and icky!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Emjay said:


> They look all pretty and yellow behind the plastic box... then poof! They're out and ugly and crawly and icky!


LOL that's funny!! I like to chase my kids round the house with them whilst I have them in the jaws of the feeding tongs LOL that provides many a minute entertainment in my house :lolsign:


----------

